# Newlywed



## CurlyHairLady (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi, nice to find this community. I’m UK based, married just over 1 year, together for 5 years. Nothing really to say, just thanks for having me!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Gretungport!

Eala'!

Wotcha!


----------

